# "You're no longer platinum, but you'll get your rewards back if you improve your service."



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

LOL my service?

What they really mean is: "We demand that you accept every little crumb we throw your way, and don't you dare cancel when you pull up to the restaurant and see 20+ cars in line for the drive-thru."

My service to _my_ customers is impeccable. Uber just isn't getting away with sending me $5-12 deliveries which will consume more than 10 minutes of my time. Let the desperate meth heads and heroin addicts take that crap.

If I'm not making minimum $30/hour....decline/cancel all day long.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yeah, you tell 'em. BE TOUGH!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yeah, you tell 'em. BE TOUGH!


YES SIR! I DID!

HOW'S THE SCHOOL KID TRANSPO GIG PAYING, MY HOMEY?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> HOW'S THE SCHOOL KID TRANSPO GIG PAYING, MY HOMEY?


well, one would need school districts, to be like, you know, open for in person learning? You know, like, not just remote learning full time?

there is 'some' rides, but they are like, you know, 40+ minutes away, and that is like, too far to go. Like, you know.

However, come Jan 5th my district was supposed to open for those who selected hybrid, but that got shot down when the numbers, you know, went, like, you know, south big time.

So, kinda need, you know, the districts to open for in person learning.

and, for like, tone balance and accuracy on a per ride basis pays more than Uber/Lyft....reallly, like you know.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, one would need school districts, to be like, you know, open for in person learning? You know, like, not just remote learning full time?
> 
> there is 'some' rides, but they are like, you know, 40+ minutes away, and that is like, too far to go. Like, you know.
> 
> ...


Don't be salty.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL my service?
> 
> What they really mean is: "We demand that you accept every little crumb we throw your way, and don't you dare cancel when you pull up to the restaurant and see 20+ cars in line for the drive-thru."
> 
> ...


You are aiming high with $30/hr. I try to be realistic and make my minimum of $20/hr


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> You are aiming high with $30/hr. I try to be realistic and make my minimum of $20/hr


My market is generally good for it. $35/hr on football or hockey game days/nights, or inclement weather.

...so long as you decline the McDonalds/Burger King/KFC/Taco Bell/Wendy's/Chipotle orders.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> .so long as you decline the McDonalds/Burger King/KFC/Taco Bell/Wendy's/Chipotle orders.


geez, which ones DO you accept?

Note, one order for $35 in a single hour doesn't really count as making $35 an hour. I mean, really.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> geez, which ones DO you accept?
> 
> Note, one order for $35 in a single hour doesn't really count as making $35 an hour. I mean, really.


I realize the west coast doesn't allow anything but mega corporation chain stores and super conglomerate retailers to operate right now, but here in actual "America" America, restaurants that cook _and_ serve real food - that doesn't come with a side roll of toilet paper in case you should eat it while sitting on the toilet - are actually open and doing very well for themselves, all things considering.

Including my favorite spot close by that does nothing but bbq chicken and ribs. That store makes me a ton of money.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> My market is generally good for it. $35/hr on football or hockey game days/nights, or inclement weather.
> 
> ...so long as you decline the McDonalds/Burger King/KFC/Taco Bell/Wendy's/Chipotle orders.


Yes football sunday is amazing! Always have a great day at least $30/hr. Chipotle orders are profitable in my area because it's usually ready waiting on the shelf


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Yes football sunday is amazing! Always have a great day at least $30/hr. Chipotle orders are profitable in my area because it's usually ready waiting on the shelf


Unfortunately in the area I try to stick to, there's 1 store that is super super super busy with curbside pickup orders (they finally stopped taking walk-in orders, thank God), that any UE order is just begging for a 30 minute wait in the parking lot upon arrival. I gave up telling the manager to turn off UE deliveries; they just told me that corporate won't let them.

So instead I just decline ahead of time, or if I'm close by I'll cancel if when pulling into parking lot I see a lot of people.

I'll agree that, as a whole, Chipotle has improved their game with delivery pickups. Numerous stores in my entire market are good about it (now). But they're no Chik-fil-A, and light years behind Panda Express.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL my service?
> 
> What they really mean is: "We demand that you accept every little crumb we throw your way, and don't you dare cancel when you pull up to the restaurant and see 20+ cars in line for the drive-thru."
> 
> ...


If you're declining and canceling all day long, aren't you making $0 per hour? I think trying to force a gig app to pay $30 per hour is like pushing on a rope.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL my service?
> 
> What they really mean is: "We demand that you accept every little crumb we throw your way, and don't you dare cancel when you pull up to the restaurant and see 20+ cars in line for the drive-thru."
> 
> ...


If you "decline/cancel all day long" you wont make anything, much less $30/hr


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

another driver that "owns" the app...


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

DudeUbering said:


> another driver that "owns" the app...


No, I totally understand the contractual agreement of using the app.

I own my time, and they're not going to steal my time from me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> contractual agreement


for tone, balance and accuracy I don't think you can have 'contractual' & 'agreement' in the same sentence. Pretty sure.

One needs all parties to sign and can't be modified wo an amendment signed by all. One can be changed with 30 days notice and other party can agree or take a walk.

Yeah, I know it's a slow day. Recuperating from yesterday and rolling out a new gamer rig for the kiddo and wiping his old one for one of his cousins.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> No, I totally understand the contractual agreement of using the app.
> 
> I own my time, and they're not going to steal my time from me.


idiot, at least you could be Diamond before running your mouth....


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

DudeUbering said:


> idiot, at least you could be Diamond before running your mouth....


BTDT. Got anything else to contribute?



SHalester said:


> for tone, balance and accuracy I don't think you can have 'contractual' & 'agreement' in the same sentence. Pretty sure.
> 
> One needs all parties to sign and can't be modified wo an amendment signed by all. One can be changed with 30 days notice and other party can agree or take a walk.
> 
> Yeah, I know it's a slow day. Recuperating from yesterday and rolling out a new gamer rig for the kiddo and wiping his old one for one of his cousins.


For tone, balance, and legal accuracy, you really can.

A contract is a legally binding agreement that by terms and everything else contained within, is fully enforceable is any sort of legal dispute within a court of law.

How many times has Uber's TOS been successfully challenged in a court of law recently? Ya...I thought not. We turn the app on, and the contractual agreement is in effect the moment you go online.

Also, tell your sourpuss s/o merry x-mas for me --- Kwanzaa is a made up holiday, and America was conquered, just like every other conquerer before the last one did.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> A contract is a legally binding agreement that by terms and everything else contained within, is fully enforceable is any sort of legal dispute within a court of law.


above is a contract, not an agreement. It can not be changed, unless both or all parties agree to it, in advance.

An AGREEMENT, can be modified with 30 days notice. Kinda the reason why Uber et al make a change we all have to agree to be able to go online. We don't agree, we are SOL. If we had a contract, it would be different, right? for TBA.

Hence my post where maybe the snark level was too high, methinks. Sorry?¿

So, yes, your example has the word 'binding' so it is correct. But normally: contract and agreement are 2 different animals.

Moving on.


----------



## Vegas drivers (Dec 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL my service?
> 
> What they really mean is: "We demand that you accept every little crumb we throw your way, and don't you dare cancel when you pull up to the restaurant and see 20+ cars in line for the drive-thru."
> 
> ...


100% here in Vegas for every 10-20 order. You get 5-8 1.50-2.00 orders or the famous 6 to go 15 miles during rush hour order. I went from diamond Uber driver. To blue over night now that I do Uber eats. I'm currently at 50% acceptance rate hahahhaa reject machine


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> BTDT. Got anything else to contribute?
> 
> 
> For tone, balance, and legal accuracy, you really can.
> ...


Yes I do, refer back to my previous comment.


----------



## TammyReads54 (May 1, 2021)

Heck, you're actually doing something to get this issue. I've just got customers who either can't see their door mat or are trying to get something for free by reporting incomplete deliveries.

ALL my deliveries have been completed, thank you. Stop sending me those damned "tips for completing deliveries" emails. I don't steal food.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL my service?
> 
> What they really mean is: "We demand that you accept every little crumb we throw your way, and don't you dare cancel when you pull up to the restaurant and see 20+ cars in line for the drive-thru."
> 
> ...


Dear Uber,i no longer drive for you.youwill get my SERVICES BACK AS SOON AS YOU IMPROVE PAY !


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL my service?
> 
> What they really mean is: "We demand that you accept every little crumb we throw your way, and don't you dare cancel when you pull up to the restaurant and see 20+ cars in line for the drive-thru."
> 
> ...


Why did they ever do away with the "Laugh" on the like button, sometimes it is really needed...


----------

